# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks uploads special boxset of classic episodes

## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans can take a trip down memory lane by watching a number of classic episodes online. 

A special boxset of past instalments has been put up on Channel 4's on demand service All4 in order to celebrate the show's 20th anniversary.

The fast-forward 'Who Shot Calvin' episode has been uploaded, along with Ste and Brendan's well-received Dublin episodes and Steph Dean's ill-fated wedding to Max Cunningham.

Fans can also re-watch Hannah Ashworth's battle with anorexia, with five separate episodes from that storyline among the selection.

Meanwhile, more recent episodes such as John Paul's rape ordeal and the train crash last year have also been uploaded.

The soap is celebrating its 20th anniversary milestone this month with a huge week of episodes lined up including the reveal of the Gloved Hand Killer, a white water stunt and the village's first ever Gay Pride festival.

Hollyoaks kicks off its big week on Monday, October 19. The episodes can be found online here.


digitalspy

----------

